

ISC releases BIND 10 1.2, renames it, and turns it over to community - turrini
http://lwn.net/Articles/595347/

======
PhantomGremlin
Nobody have anything to say? I haven't really followed it, but it seems like
BIND 10 is a failure if ISC wants to stick to BIND 9.

I think other packages will eventually become more popular. E.g. OpenBSD now
has NSD in the base system and will soon have Unbound.

~~~
gyepi
I switched to djbdns 14 years ago and have never looked back. I've installed
bind a few times for clients who really wanted to stick with it and it seems
to have improved but I'm still happy using a set of small, task specific tools
that don't require any maintenance once installed.

~~~
schwarze_pest
Cache poisoning seems to be a problem.

